# Crazy shipping again



## Hien (Aug 19, 2020)

I can never understand these shipping companies.
I ordered something , from a seller who resides truly next town over (in New Jersey) from my town (in New Jersey).
The seller sent the package via Fedex on Monday, first the Fedex tracking shows it will get to my door by 8 pm Wednesday. Then Wednesday, Fedex shipped it to Ohio, now it is in Chicago . I wonder how many more states the package will do sightseeing before getting back to New Jersey ! which they now say it will be here by Friday. I would not call it Express.
I understand that sometimes it is easier for the package to go to a centralized hub, however they must have a minor gathering hub as well as a minor distributing hub at each state. Why could they not by pass the major centralized hub if the scan showing shipping within a state and move the package from local outgoing directly to local incoming.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 19, 2020)

I have had excellent results with Fedex. Specifically Fedex Ground. 
I have had more delayed shipments, damaged shipments, crushed boxes from USPS than Fedex or UPS combined.


----------



## Hien (Aug 19, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> I have had excellent results with Fedex. Specifically Fedex Ground.
> I have had more delayed shipments, damaged shipments, crushed boxes from USPS than Fedex or UPS combined.


I can understand the quality of the shipping part.
The routing part is what I don't get , surely , it must save energy and time if anything shipped within the state is transferred directly between the local gathering hub to the local distribute hub. What do they save by sending something out thru many locations in many states only to get back to the town next door?


----------



## abax (Aug 19, 2020)

Hien, don't even try to understand. It's beyond rational understanding.
I've experienced the same craziness.


----------



## MaxC (Aug 20, 2020)

I had something shipped from NC to NY earlier this year. Was supposed arrive in 2 days. Four days later it showed up in NY but at a sorting center 3.5 hours north of the city. A day later the package went to Massachusetts. Then after a week finally showed up. I am just glad it wasn't during a heat wave.


----------



## Ray (Aug 20, 2020)

The hub strategy, used by airlines and all sorts of carriers, reduces the number of necessary transfers tremendously, lowering costs a great deal.

Consider the case of shipping points A,B, C, and D. With standard routing, you’d need 6 regular transfer pairs of A-B, A-C, A-D, B-C, B-D, & C-D, with routine trips in both directions for each. (You can’t only make the trip if there is a package to transfer, or all your vehicles and drivers get stuck in one place.) If A is the hub, in order to connect all four terminals, you only need 4 route pairs, A-B, A-C, & A-D. If the distances and equipment used were identical, the hub strategy immediately reduced costs by a third.

That gets muddied a bit when secondary, or regional hubs come into play, but it’s still sound strategy.

If I send US Mail from home to Southport, NC - an adjoining town in the same county - it goes to Fayetteville, about 100 miles away, before returning for delivery. Even screwed - mail from Southport to Oak Island, goes to Fayetteville, the back to the Southport PO, where it is transferred to the Oak Island PO!

There is another factor with FedEx that forces the handling: FedEx Ground picks up all Ground and Home Delivery packages, but only delivers Ground to business addresses. Home Delivery does not do any pick-ups. If a package is going to a residential address, it is picked up by a Ground driver, transferred to the Home Delivery terminal, then delivered by the Home Delivery driver.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2020)

Why didn't you just go pick it up?


----------



## Hien (Aug 21, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Why didn't you just go pick it up?


I thought about it but did not ask the seller, however this is an Ebay seller, not a store, so sometimes people may not want to have buyers go to their houses, especially during Covid situation .


----------



## abax (Aug 21, 2020)

Now whaddyasay Ray????!!!!


----------



## Ray (Aug 22, 2020)

Obviously the package being shipped all around like that is just a screw up, but I have to question the use of FedEx Express in that case. For two addresses that close, Home Delivery will be next day service.

Google “FedEx Ground Service Map”


----------



## Hien (Sep 3, 2020)

Ray said:


> Obviously the package being shipped all around like that is just a screw up, but I have to question the use of FedEx Express in that case. For two addresses that close, Home Delivery will be next day service.
> 
> Google “FedEx Ground Service Map”


here is how it went:
Kearny, New Jersey (Monday)
Jersey city, New Jersey (Tuesday & Wednesday)
Hudson, Ohio (Wednesday)
Chicago, Illinois (Wednesday & Thursday)
Northampton, Pennsylvania (Thursday & Friday)
Dayton, New Jersey (Friday)
Old Bridge , New Jersey (Friday)


----------



## Hien (Sep 3, 2020)

Well, so this time I bought some herb plants from Fragrant Fields in Jackson, Missouri, the lady sent them out priority mail. There is a very funny part that the package playing hide and seek inside the Saint Louis MO Distribution center for three day, why would you say in transit to the next Facility when it is still inside the same location for three days. Notice it arrived twice in the Saint Louis distribution center, Tuesday and again Thursday, and abducted by the gray aliens on Wednesday. 
At this rate I don't think it will make it to my door (new Jersey) within priority definition 

*August 31, 2020, 11:47 am (Monday)*
USPS in possession of item
JACKSON, MO 63755 
*August 31, 2020, 12:45 pm*
Departed Post Office
JACKSON, MO 63755 
*September 1, 2020, 5:50 pm (Tuesday)*
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
SAINT LOUIS MO DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*September 3, 2020*
In Transit to Next Facility
*September 3, 2020, 3:45 pm (Thursday)*
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
SAINT LOUIS MO NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
Your item arrived at our SAINT LOUIS MO NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER origin facility on September 3, 2020 at 3:45 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


----------



## Ray (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes. As if 2020 couldn’t get any worse.


----------



## Hien (Sep 3, 2020)

Ray said:


> Yes. As if 2020 couldn’t get any worse.


There was a Vietnamese TRẠNG TRÌNH NGUYỄN BỈNH KHIÊM , a contemporary of Nostradamus, 








Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




who also left many prophetic poems approximately 500 years ago which seems to match the current time events quite nicely . The vietnamese Americans have been looking for signs that matching his prediction for a long time, and many interpreters think that the chaotic time means our current time.


----------



## Hien (Sep 4, 2020)

Clearly, USPS needs some infuse money from the government to help them function better, I check the tracking today, it is worse , the package again show another day of repeating travels , "departed" and "arrived" inside Saint Louis MO distribution center.
Either someone at that distribution center dislikes the seller or me!
At this rate , I don't think they can handle the "voting by mail" 

*August 31, 2020, 11:47 am (Monday)*
USPS in possession of item
JACKSON, MO 63755
*August 31, 2020, 12:45 pm*
Departed Post Office
JACKSON, MO 63755
*September 1, 2020, 5:50 pm (Tuesday)*
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
SAINT LOUIS MO DISTRIBUTION CENTER
*September 3, 2020*
In Transit to Next Facility
*September 3, 2020, 3:45 pm (Thursday)*
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
SAINT LOUIS MO NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER
Your item arrived at our SAINT LOUIS MO NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER origin facility on September 3, 2020 at 3:45 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. 
*September 4, 2020, 2:56 am*
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
SAINT LOUIS MO DISTRIBUTION CENTER
*September 4, 2020, 5:13 am*
Departed USPS Regional Facility
SAINT LOUIS MO DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*September 4, 2020, 6:17 am*
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
SAINT LOUIS MO NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
Your item arrived at our USPS facility in SAINT LOUIS MO NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER on September 4, 2020 at 6:17 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


----------

